# Low-Power Servers: A Coming Trend



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Low-Power Servers: A Coming Trend.



> *If a dual-core server is better than a single-core one, should one with lots of cores be even better? That's the theory behind some of the more interesting thoughts in servers these days. In the mainstream, both Intel and AMD are adding more cores to each chip in their Xeon and Opteron lines respectively.
> 
> But for the past few months, a number of companies have been focused on taking relatively low-performance, lower-power chips and putting them together in servers that can have a lot more cores while using a lot less power--even if individually the server cores aren't as powerful as those traditionally used in servers. Some of these are based on ARM designs and others on Intel's Atom chip, but they all have the same goal--putting more cores in a single box.
> 
> In the past week or so, this trend has become a lot more mainstream. SeaMicro announced a new system that can hold 512 Atom cores in a single server. Calxeda gave more details on its new ARM-based server chip, which may be the first ARM-based unit to actually ship. And even Intel got into the act, promising much lower power server chips, including one based on the Atom design.*


-- Tom


----------



## neondrmr (Mar 22, 2011)

So that whole Reduce, Reuse, Recycle, mantra has finally finally penetrated in the IT dept? Now if only we had motherboards that would let us add multiple CPU's from all the really old pentium systems we all use for doorstops now, that would be great. Maybe as media system extenders or something where the real work is done at the server level and the GPU is the important part of the system as the extender, but a cpu or two is needed for the minimal OS.


----------

